# 05 gto 0-60 in just 6 sec?



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

well i went to the pontiac web site and looked at the comparison and came up with this http://www.pontiac.com/gto/index.jsp click on beat the comp. whats up with that


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Last night at Wal Mart, I was reading Road and Track (i think) and it was comparing the GTO to the SRT 8 Charger. They were rating the GTO at 0-60 in 5.2 seconds. I think the SRT 8 Charger is nice and has good power but I hate how everyone is testing the GTO in such a bad manner. Always using a 6speed for 1/4 mile times and screwing it up. I know the auto is more consistant and the manual takes skill for take offs. Comparing these two cars would be a drivers race. These magazines are pissing me off!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

:agree


WOWHUH said:


> Last night at Wal Mart, I was reading Road and Track (i think) and it was comparing the GTO to the SRT 8 Charger. They were rating the GTO at 0-60 in 5.2 seconds. I think the SRT 8 Charger is nice and has good power but I hate how everyone is testing the GTO in such a bad manner. Always using a 6speed for 1/4 mile times and screwing it up. I know the auto is more consistant and the manual takes skill for take offs. Comparing these two cars would be a drivers race. These magazines are pissing me off!


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

I would love to see the 60 ft time with a 13.9 quarter mile, Im guessing it must be a 2.3-2.4 sec? The lap times looks about right, but the quarter mile has to be off a bit. 13.9 in Canada, isnt it cold up there?

When I drag raced for the first time ever in my 05 gto(or any car for that matter), it was the first rear wheel drive car I had ever owned, had gtp coupe previously, and with only exhaust components I knocked off a 13.4. I wasnt very impressed with that time either since I couldnt break a high 2.1 60ft

It would of been nice to know the conditions in which the tests were done.

If anyone's mothers are looking to get into drag racing Pro Formance Driving Events (PFDE) offers a nice slow-paced route to 1320.:willy:


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm not sure what the actual 0-60 time is for the '05 but I'm sure it's faster than 6 seconds. On average I've seen 4.7. IMO all these jacked up numbers that are being posted by mags about the '05 being slow make it even more of a sleeper.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

My wife and I were timing our 0-60 with my wrist watch. We were getting exactly 5 sec and my take off's were terrible. I was spinning in first and second pretty bad. The key is to take off easy and then punch it. I still have to practice to find the best combination for me. With some practice or better/wider tires, 4.5 would be easy. I have no mods at this time.


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

the only mod i have is a CAI and i pulled a 4.5 0-60 with an A4


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

StangStalker said:


> the only mod i have is a CAI and i pulled a 4.5 0-60 with an A4


wow thats impressive


----------



## tiger gto (Dec 4, 2005)

WOWHUH said:


> Last night at Wal Mart, I was reading Road and Track (i think) and it was comparing the GTO to the SRT 8 Charger. They were rating the GTO at 0-60 in 5.2 seconds. I think the SRT 8 Charger is nice and has good power but I hate how everyone is testing the GTO in such a bad manner. Always using a 6speed for 1/4 mile times and screwing it up. I know the auto is more consistant and the manual takes skill for take offs. Comparing these two cars would be a drivers race. These magazines are pissing me off!





It is NO secret that the new 05' GTO's in the very begining were NOT getting favorible magazine reports.

In a past MT magazine, ..they had a comparison shootout of a chrysler 300 w/ the 6.1 hemi, a caddy with the 5.7 litre, & the new 05' GTO with the LS2 engine.

All were SHOWN as faster from 0-60, & in the quarter mile than the GTO.

What is a bit odd now to me is that the 06' SRT-8 Charger with the 6.1 hemi was shown to be outrunned from 0-60, & the quarter mile by the 05' GTO in the dec. issue of MT!

The Charger SRT-8 is as heavy as the chrysler 300, yet..in that earlier MT article, they had the Chrysler 300 running a 4.9 sec. 0-60, the caddy at 4.7, & the GTO running the slowest 0-60 in 5.0.

Respectively...they had the GTO being the slowest in the quarter too?

NOW, ..in the december 05' MT issue, ..MT has the 05' GTO faster from 0-60 4.7, & running a faster quarter mile than the SRT-8 6.1 hemi Charger, ..but of course THEY made sure that they awarded 1st place to the Charger SRT-8, as they found the GTO "outdated & out of place"???????? Some even did not like GTO's interior?? It is one of the best????

I have said this from the get-go, & will continmue to say it: 

IMO, ..many of the car magazines WANT people to believe that the GTO is not as good as it REALLY is, ..while it does seem to appear that THEY want other cars to be seen, ..better than what they REALLY are!

Now, ..It is not my intention to slam "other" muscle cars, ..as I respect all makes, brands etc for their committment to bringing back muscle. That said, ..let me say this:

Some car companies it appears,.. are EMBELLISHING their own performance numbers with regards to 0-60 times, & quarter mile times.

It is TRUE that there are times when cars might not run their best times, track conditions, weather factors etc,...& even the drivers themselves can play a factor with regard to conflicting e.t. times, & numbers!

Anybody that owns an 05' & 06' GTO, KNOWS IF they have EVER had any encounters with GT Mustangs, yes...even the 05' Mustangs, Charger SRT-8, & even the lesser Charger "datona's with the 5.7 hemi's stock for stock, & end of story. Pontiac does not have to embellish a dang thing, ..the results speak for themselves for anybody that has had any personal engagements with the cars mentioned above.

No...the GTO's are not the fastest, ..or maybe not the most luxurious, & maybe do not have all the latest interior nuances; ..but they WILL WHIP almost everything out there stock for stock excluding the new C-6 corvettes due to weight factors, & will also outgun almost everything STOCK unless one is willing to SPEND well over 50 thousand dollars!

Yes...the 05' / 06' GTO's are incredibly fast, & powerful, & the owners of all the others already KNOW it. Had the Charger SRT-8 w/ the 6.1 hemi been about 300-400 pounds lighter; ...I believe they would then be making the claim that I am right now about the GTO's, & they probably would be correct in doing so, ..although it would STILL be close, ...but certainly more honest!

Fact, ..the 05'/06' GTO's will beat all the above in "almost" every encounter in strait line performance, ..& that is NO embellishment whatsoever! (except the C-6 corvettes!)


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

I would have to agree with everything you mentioned above. I mean looked at the production numbers from Ford and Dodge on the Mustangs and Chargers, they are a dime a dozen, when the GTO is a limited production vehicle (If I remember correctly, the 05 model production was 11,069). I think that the writers for the magazines, much like us, are swayed towords giving the edge to vehicles that they tend to like better, and since Ford and Dodge have been into the "sports car" field more that Pontiac has been in the last years since the return of the GTO, the people at these magazines have not taken the GTO seriously. This is just my opinion and the reasons why I would rather listen to what fellow GTO owners say about the car other than the magazines.


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

Let's face it, the mags are biased, always will be. Also, do any of the tests tell/show you if the cars have the 18" wheels? Those are thinner than standard IIRC and may cause tractiuon issues, correct?


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

tiger gto said:


> ...What is a bit odd now to me is that the 06' SRT-8 Charger with the 6.1 hemi was shown to be outrunned from 0-60, & the quarter mile by the 05' GTO in the dec. issue of MT!
> 
> The Charger SRT-8 is as heavy as the chrysler 300, yet..in that earlier MT article, they had the Chrysler 300 running a 4.9 sec. 0-60, the caddy at 4.7, & the GTO running the slowest 0-60 in 5.0.
> 
> Respectively...they had the GTO being the slowest in the quarter too?...


I think the charger won over the 300 (compared to the GTO) due to the fact it's so ultra aerodynamic.:lol: I think these guys know what car they want to win and drive accordingly! 

I think the GTO vs the SRT 8 Charger/300 would be a drivers race. The best thing about those cars is the 4 doors. However, I prefer the interior of the GTO greatly over the others.


----------



## Noraku_6.0L (Nov 9, 2005)

tiger gto said:


> they WILL WHIP almost everything out there stock for stock excluding the new C-6 corvettes due to weight factors, & will also outgun almost everything STOCK unless one is willing to SPEND well over 50 thousand dollars!
> 
> Yes...the 05' / 06' GTO's are incredibly fast, & powerful, & the owners of all the others already KNOW it. Had the Charger SRT-8 w/ the 6.1 hemi been about 300-400 pounds lighter; ...I believe they would then be making the claim that I am right now about the GTO's, & they probably would be correct in doing so, ..although it would STILL be close, ...but certainly more honest!
> 
> Fact, ..the 05'/06' GTO's will beat all the above in "almost" every encounter in strait line performance, ..& that is NO embellishment whatsoever! (except the C-6 corvettes!)


:agree I've managed to stick with C6 (not Z06 damn thing whiped my butt) 05 Mustangs, old GT's on NOS, M3s (Very Close battle, mainly a skill oriented race rather than machine talent) CLK 55 AMG's, AND MY GREATEST AND RAREST KILL black Ferrari F355 (back home down in Miami on Biscayne Blvd)


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

WOWHUH said:


> I think the charger won over the 300 (compared to the GTO) due to the fact it's so ultra aerodynamic.:lol: I think these guys know what car they want to win and drive accordingly!
> 
> I think the GTO vs the SRT 8 Charger/300 would be a drivers race. The best thing about those cars is the 4 doors. However, I prefer the interior of the GTO greatly over the others.


Lets not forget one other important point on these two cars (the GTO is faster than the SRT Charger - IMHO - I drove both) & that is the price. 10K more for the Charger SRT - if you can get one (limited production) and they are charging 5K over sticker if you want to buy. For almost 50K - Chrysler can keep it - and I really wanted an SRT when first announced but then the GTO came along.


----------



## carletscher (Jul 16, 2018)

The best recorded time I've seen for a six speed LS2 was 0-60 in 4.5 seconds.


----------



## Stephen Blakeney (Dec 26, 2018)

Wow......13 year old necro thread!


----------

